# Gastrotomy recovery



## CWSchrad83 (Jun 27, 2009)

Yesterday(3-10-12) I picked my three year old pit mix Lola up from the vet, she had a Gastrotomy after eating tinfoil and chicken bones out of a friends trash bin. She had the surgery less than 2 days ago and is holding her meds down(Ceplaxen, Reglan and Tramadol) eating and drinking fine. she is a bit groggy and not all that active,I understand why she'd be like that I mean she just got her belly cut open. but, I'm a bit concerned because she is trembling quite frequently and grumbling a lot. Is this common after a procedure like this? 

I'm sorry to ask as it seems dumb as I write it, but she had to be crated after she was spayed because she wanted to rough house with my other dogs so much. 
Thanks for reading
-Chuck -


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

The vet should've gone over possible side affects and reactions prior to doing the surgery on your pup. The lethargy and trembling are reactions to coming down off the sedative, combined with the other pain medications she's on. Sending good vibes her way for a speedy recovery. I do have to ask though, how did she manage to get into your friend's trash to get hold of the foil and bones in the first place?


----------



## CWSchrad83 (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks for the good vibes, I wish I knew.I was out of town for a few days and he brought her over to his house to play in the yard,we are having unseasonably nice weather for WNY at the moment. I picked her up the following afternoon and noticed she was bloated went to the vet,and they they found her obstruction.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I would think the shaking is normal I have seen that in others who have been put under and had surgery . Might be to do with the meds might be from pain. If you are ontop of the pain meds then it could be from stress or something. If you think its excessive or worried about anything just call your vet. Most will help you over the phone especially when they have done a surgery and know the dogs history already. I know my vet will take calls if we have concerns.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I know my boy shakes when he is cold, like shivers, maybe its that? Try some extra blankets and she might borrow down in them. Poor girl, I hope she recovers quick, so happy you were able to catch it!


----------

